# McCarthy for Speaker poll...



## Missourian

Support for McCarthy poll.


----------



## konradv

Missourian said:


> Support for McCarthy poll.


Just need a few more Jeffries votes to end this clown show!


----------



## Oddball

Fuck no


----------



## McRib

Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?


----------



## Oddball

McRib said:


> Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?


Nobody gives a fuck.

And there goes your dreary "Trumpsters are blind  devoted cultists" narrative, BTW.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## johngaltshrugged

McCarthy stands for the status quo & no amount of gaslighting will change this fact.
If you like the way things are done in DC, INC, you should support this RINO POS.

Hard no for me & always will be.
I'd rather blow up the system than bend the knee to the status quo.


----------



## Missourian

Thanks to whichever Mod pinned this.


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## McRib

Oddball said:


> Nobody gives a fuck.
> 
> And there goes your dreary "Trumpsters are blind  devoted cultists" narrative, BTW.


Awwww...... that's too bad, there seems to be a lot of confusion in your ranks since some have turned their backs on your party leader (admittedly, a very small minority)

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Always a good idea to turn around to see who is on your side.


----------



## Missourian

konradv said:


> Just need a few more Jeffries votes to end this clown show!


There's likely a box of Democrat votes already prepared and hidden under one of the tables.


----------



## ClaireH

McRib said:


> Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?


Stop trying to imply that rational people need to agree 100 percent on everything about an individual, including politicians, in order to support them. 

Get back in line, you’re out of step with your lock march group.


----------



## Oddball

McRib said:


> Awwww...... that's too bad, there seems to be a lot of confusion in your ranks since some have turned their backs on your party leader (admittedly, a very small minority)
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.


It's  not "my ranks", nitwit.

McCarthy is Peloski with an (R) next to his name, and Trump is wrong yet again.


----------



## Blaster

I support this woman for House Speaker.


----------



## konradv

Missourian said:


> There's likely a box of Democrat votes already prepared and hidden under one of the tables.


436 just to be safe.


----------



## McRib

ClaireH said:


> Stop trying to imply that rational people need to agree 100 percent on everything about an individual, including politicians, in order to support them.
> 
> Get back in line, you’re out of step with your lock march group.


Well, Trumpism has shown a pattern over the years, and now that the Ape is in Mar a Lago, it appears his influence is on the wane. That was evident during the election.


----------



## jwoodie

What is with the Republican/Conservative designation?  How about Democrat/Communist?


----------



## konradv

jwoodie said:


> What is with the Republican/Conservative designation?  How about Democrat/Communist?


The proper analogy would be Republican/Conservative-Democrat/Liberal.  If you want to go with Democrat/Communist, you have accept Republican/Fascist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Oddball said:


> It's  not "my ranks", nitwit.


What I have found over the years is that the very least intelligent posters are incapable of understanding politics on any level more than as a team sport, and so project their simple-mindedness upon others by assuming they are just the same.


----------



## ClaireH

McRib said:


> Well, Trumpism has shown a pattern over the years, and now that the Ape is in Mar a Lago, it appears his influence is on the wane. That was evident during the election.


I’m not easily swayed by the MSM nor by anti-Trumpers. Correction. I am not swayed at all by MSM nor by anti-Trumpers.

Hurry up, your group is leaving and you’ll be interrogated for possibly having an independent action. You could be considered an undesirable detriment and banned 😆 I would seriously hate to be associated with authoritarian defects.


----------



## ClaireH

Calypso Jones said:


>


Hey that’s bizarre CJ! That guy is on my Twitter feed as well and he doesn’t mince words.


----------



## Missourian

jwoodie said:


> What is with the Republican/Conservative designation?  How about Democrat/Communist?


I thought about using Democrat/Progressive...but the text was already to long.


----------



## Missourian

konradv said:


> The proper analogy would be Republican/Conservative-Democrat/Liberal.  If you want to go with Democrat/Communist, you have accept Republican/Fascist.


I think you could put Fascist on both sides these days and not be wrong.


----------



## konradv

Oddball said:


> Fuck no


Hakeem the Dream!  🤾‍♀️


----------



## McRib

ClaireH said:


> I would seriously hate to be associated with authoritarian defects.


Irony is _not_ dead.


----------



## bodecea

Missourian said:


> Support for McCarthy poll.


----------



## jwoodie

Missourian said:


> I think you could put Fascist on both sides these days and not be wrong.


The term Conservative/Fascist is an oxymoron.  On the other hand Progressive/Communist is quite apropos, meaning centralized control over people's lives including their freedom of thought and speech.


----------



## gipper

Missourian said:


> Support for McCarthy poll.


It doesn’t matter. 

Why continue to support a criminal system?


----------



## Missourian

jwoodie said:


> The term Conservative/Fascist is an oxymoron.  On the other hand Progressive/Communist is quite apropos, meaning centralized control over people's lives including their freedom of thought and speech.


I see Republicans being extremely fascistic in this Speakers election.

Dan Crenshaw called 20 representative exercising their right to vote as they saw fit a bunch of terrorists.


----------



## ClaireH

McRib said:


> Irony is _not_ dead.


Pipe down paid poster, but I am curious about one thing: Do you believe repetitive posts have more weight in some way? That would at least explain your repetitiveness, but the answer is no, they don’t


----------



## McRib

ClaireH said:


> Pipe down paid poster, but I am curious about one thing: Do you believe repetitive posts have more weight in some way? That would at least explain your repetitiveness, but the answer is no, they don’t


Who's paying me? And how do I ask for a raise? 

If I actually spent more time on here reading the opinions of the batshit crazy Trumpers, then yes, I deserve compensation. Bigly.


----------



## ClaireH

Missourian said:


> I see Republicans being extremely fascistic in this Speakers election.
> 
> Dan Crenshaw called 20 representative exercising their right to vote as they saw fit a bunch of terrorists.


When any member of any group claims that differing opinions and discussing the particulars is a bad thing within the group, there is something very wrong. Just look at the stark example we have currently within the far left representatives.  Leftist philosophy: ban all dissenters for questioning anything!

I have always admired conservativism because traditionally it allows for dissension, as it should be “allowed”. Previously, this was also depicted by traditional Democrats, traditional liberals, but unfortunately they’ve been absorbed by the leftists who demand payment/repayment for votes.


----------



## McRib

ClaireH said:


> I have always admired conservativism because traditionally it allows for dissension, as it should be “allowed”.


How'd that work out under Trump? How'd that work out under Bush/Cheney?

Yea, that's what I thought.


----------



## Missourian

Get Toro in here so poor McCarthy can get one supporting vote.


----------



## ClaireH

McRib said:


> How'd that work out under Trump? How'd that work out under Bush/Cheney?
> 
> Yea, that's what I thought.


My statement stands regardless of your little hissy fit lol Relax. Switch to decaf.


----------



## MarcATL

This is no *different *than *my *thread OP....






						Who Agrees w/Matt Gaetz in this Speaker Stunt?
					

This is mostly geared toward USMB's resident Republicans and other assorted conservatives/right wingers.  Do you agree w/what Gaetz is doing here?  Why/why not?



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Just the *other *side of it.

I'm *glad *you did it though, because I'm *curious *of the *results *myself.

As I *suspected*, seems that *no *USMB *Republican *voter wants *McCarthy*.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Missourian

Rep Boebert says McCarthy doesn't have the votes...


----------



## Rigby5

What is the point, since the speaker is essentially just a procedural position without any real effect on how the government is actually run by the executive or how legislation is created by congress?


----------



## McRib

And you thought the GOP freak show ended with Trump.


----------



## BrokeLoser

McRib said:


> Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?


Trump also “endorsed” that experimental shot you took with a smile.



McRib said:


> Awwww...... that's too bad, there seems to be a lot of confusion in your ranks since some have turned their backs on your party leader (admittedly, a very small minority)
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.


Hahaha….You leftardos are hilarious, only you backwards-ass fools would mistake REAL democracy for confusion.


----------



## JWBooth

Round 7, not a quarter of the vote in and CSPAN says McCarthy doesn’t have the votes.


----------



## JWBooth

Gaetz just voted Trump in the seventh round 😂


----------



## jknowgood

McRib said:


> Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?


I don't blindly follow anyone, like liberals do.


----------



## jknowgood

McRib said:


> Awwww...... that's too bad, there seems to be a lot of confusion in your ranks since some have turned their backs on your party leader (admittedly, a very small minority)
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.


Don't get me wrong, I would vote for Trump again. But I don't kiss his ass the way you loons kissed Obama's and Biden's ass.


----------



## Richard-H

*All 20 Republicans in the freedom caucus should prove their resolve by walking out as soon a the next round of voting starts!!!!*


----------



## Toro

Missourian said:


> Get Toro in here so poor McCarthy can get one supporting vote.



I’m just enjoying watching The Leopard Eating Peoples’ Faces Off Party eating peoples’ faces off.


----------



## Calypso Jones

McRib said:


> Awwww...... that's too bad, there seems to be a lot of confusion in your ranks since some have turned their backs on your party leader (admittedly, a very small minority)
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.


mcCarthy is no party leader of ours.   He is one of your moles.


----------



## Calypso Jones

One moment, please...
		

McCarthy had DINNER WITH SCHWAB and spoke at WEF with McConnell's wife.  They don't even attennpt to hide their murderous globalist attitudes now.

the guy is no republican and he's definitely no conservative in spite of his lying mouth.


----------



## jwoodie

JWBooth said:


> Gaetz just voted Trump in the seventh round 😂


Trump deserves it after "losing" the fraudulent 2020 election.


----------



## bodecea

Missourian said:


> Support for McCarthy poll.


----------



## Richard-H

Calypso Jones said:


> mcCarthy is no party leader of ours.   He is one of your moles.



Everybody is one of our moles...except you. 'Cause you're the only perfect human being on earth and the only one who knows everything!

It's you against the whole world...better hide in your closet!


----------



## Richard-H

Calypso Jones said:


> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had DINNER WITH SCHWAB and spoke at WEF with McConnell's wife.  They don't even attennpt to hide their murderous globalist attitudes now.
> 
> the guy is no republican and he's definitely no conservative in spite of his lying mouth.



OMG! Someone in the Federal government had dinner with and even spoke to someone else in the Federal government?!?!?!?!

It MUST be a mass globalist conspiracy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

I'd bet a dollar that McCarthy is eventually sworn in as speaker.

But nothing more than that.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Richard-H said:


> Everybody is one of our moles...except you. 'Cause you're the only perfect human being on earth and the only one who knows everything!
> 
> It's you against the whole world...better hide in your closet!


there's more than just me bud..and you better hope  we don't get any more ticked than we already are.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Richard-H said:


> OMG! Someone in the Federal government had dinner with and even spoke to someone else in the Federal government?!?!?!?!
> 
> It MUST be a mass globalist conspiracy!!!!!!!!


schwab is not in the gov't dunderhead.


----------



## Richard-H

If the Freedom Caucus does not walk out before the next vote, it PROVES that they're really RINO swamp traitors and not real Americans!!!


----------



## Missourian

Richard-H said:


> *All 20 Republicans in the freedom caucus should prove their resolve by walking out as soon a the next round of voting starts!!!!*


Hahahaha ... nice try.


----------



## Missourian

McRib said:


> Who's paying me? And how do I ask for a raise?
> 
> If I actually spent more time on here reading the opinions of the batshit crazy Trumpers, then yes, I deserve compensation. Bigly.


With a name like McRib, I suspect your employment is only for a limited time...


----------



## ClaireH

Calypso Jones said:


> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had DINNER WITH SCHWAB and spoke at WEF with McConnell's wife.  They don't even attennpt to hide their murderous globalist attitudes now.
> 
> the guy is no republican and he's definitely no conservative in spite of his lying mouth.


This causes great concern for voters who follow the money/power trail. Endorsement by WEF is most telling where McCarthy’s own power trail leads. Keep expecting better reps and eventually conservatives very well might have them.


----------



## Toro

Richard-H said:


> OMG! Someone in the Federal government had dinner with and even spoke to someone else in the Federal government?!?!?!?!
> 
> It MUST be a mass globalist conspiracy!!!!!!!!



This is who the 20 are performance arting for.  They're Mad as Hell and Aren't Taking it Anymore.  They get to go on FoxNews, Newsmax et al to show how hard they are "fighting."  They get famous and people send them money.  

They don't have any policy differences.  It's all about the ka-ching.


----------



## JWBooth

Round 8, Boebert and one other have voted for Hearn of Oklahoma


----------



## JWBooth

A list of horrible things to occur if the House cannot elect a Speaker:

•
•
•
•
•


----------



## Toro




----------



## Missourian

So far...

19 No votes.

2 Yes votes... Both from Democrats.

And 4 for 'just show results'.


----------



## conserveguy877

After hearing about these under the table schemes that's happening to get democrats to vote on McCarthy. It should tell you a lot.


----------



## notmyfault2020

How about an option: Anything's better than Hakeem?

Then there is: I don't feel I know enough to say

or: prefer Jordan but that seems impossible


----------



## notmyfault2020

can't govern themselves.. You mean like how all the  elite demonrats support murdering children in the womb , so everyone, including the R party, should be inspired by such unity?

??


----------



## Missourian

notmyfault2020 said:


> How about an option: Anything's better than Hakeem?
> 
> Then there is: I don't feel I know enough to say
> 
> or: prefer Jordan but that seems impossible


That's what the comment section is for.

The poll is binary...support or oppose.

The unspoken option is to abstain and post a comment instead.


----------



## notmyfault2020

Missourian said:


> That's what the comment section is for.
> 
> The poll is binary...support or oppose.


I have mixed feelings. I have heard McCarthy voted in a way most regular R voters do not want him to vote. I cannot watch news much these days, much as I'd like to, so yeh, I don't feel I have enough solid information to take the poll. Remember, a lot of Ds like to keep Americans UN-informed.They have a lot of ways to accomplish that. An ignorant populace is a controllable one. There should be news available to ALL 24/7/365. Some cable companies are corrupt: raise your rates after telling you they will not, and that kind of thing. McDonald's used to have TVs and some were on Fox News. That is a thing of the past, apparently.


----------



## Missourian

notmyfault2020 said:


> I have mixed feelings. I have heard McCarthy voted in a way most regular R voters do not want him to vote. I cannot watch news much these days, much as I'd like to, so yeh, I don't feel I have enough solid information to take the poll. Remember, a lot of Ds like to keep Americans UN-informed.They have a lot of ways to accomplish that. An ignorant populace is a controllable one. There should be news available to ALL 24/7/365. Some cable companies are corrupt: raise your rates after telling you they will not, and that kind of thing. McDonald's used to have TVs and some were on Fox News. That is a thing of the past, apparently.


Pluto has free streaming news and tv.

It's ad revenue based...but you get Newsmax, Blaze Tv, OAN Plus and Cheddar among others.

Www.Pluto.tv


----------



## Pellinore

For those who think this is funny, or that it only affects Republicans, here's something to consider.

The last time a Speakership wasn't resolved ahead of time was in 1923.  Six years later, the stock market crashed, for which the massive political rift in the country was a major contributor.

The time it took the longest for a Speakership to be resolved was in 1855.  It took two months and 133 votes before they nominated a compromise candidate.  Six years later ... well, you know.

Here's wishing happy thoughts for us in about 2029.


----------



## JWBooth

I look upon this with great hilarity


----------



## Clipper

I want McCarthy to be sent packing because Trump & Hannity will be soiling themselves daily for a month straight.


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> I’m just enjoying watching The Leopard Eating Peoples’ Faces Off Party eating peoples’ faces off.


Agreed.  It is fun to see the GOP displaying their complete inability to govern.  Those cheering the anarchy are not going to be cheering in 2024


----------



## Toro

Remember when Republicans pretended to be the adults in the room who were going to address issues important to voters?

LOL


----------



## Missourian

Interestingly, *Candycorn *is somehow no longer a Democrat, but DOES support McCarthy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Missourian said:


> Support for McCarthy poll.



Where was the "fuck NO!" option?


----------



## HeyNorm

Let ‘em fight it out. This looks like it always should have been all along. Nobody should think they can just ascend to the thrown in the first place.


----------



## ColonelAngus

McRib said:


> Trump endorsed McCarthy, have Republicans lost their way?



It’s not a cult like Dems.


----------



## my2¢

I'm an Independent and it matters neither way to me.


----------



## Missourian

Toro said:


> I'd bet a dollar that McCarthy is eventually sworn in as speaker.
> 
> But nothing more than that.


I wouldn't take that bet...I also believe he will eventually make enough concessions to secure the votes he needs.

They'll give him 213 or 214 and the ones who absolutely can't force themselves to vote for him will vote present to lower the threshold.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## McRib

Is anyone gonna vote in your lame poll?


----------



## Missourian

McRib said:


> Is anyone gonna vote in your lame poll?


36 people have voted... That's about part for the course.


----------



## XponentialChaos

I figured we would have gridlock with Republicans taking the House.

This isn’t what I had in mind lol.


----------



## Richard-H

If McCarthy had any balls -

1. As a demonstration he would get about 7 of his supporters to vote 'present' on the next vote. Thereby lowering the total number of GOP votes to 215.

2. He would make it clear to the MAGA holdouts that he would no longer honor any of the concessions that he previously that made to them.

3. He would demand that on the next vote, each and everyone of them vote for him.

4. If they did not vote for him, on the vote after that, he'd get about 30 of his supporters to vote 'present' on the next vote, resulting in Hakeem Jeffries winning the speakership.

5. He would also make it clear that the MAGA holdouts would be held responsible for the GOP losing the speakership.

Of course, as we all know McCarthy has no balls, he's another spineless GOP weenie. Doing what I suggest about would take guts and it would show true leadership - somethings that we can be sure will never be found in the GOP.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Rigby5

notmyfault2020 said:


> can't govern themselves.. You mean like how all the  elite demonrats support murdering children in the womb , so everyone, including the R party, should be inspired by such unity?
> 
> ??



The Founders agree with "murdering children in the womb", so how can anyone call themselves "conservative" and want to change that?
Abortion of any time or type was completely legal until 1880 or so.


----------



## skye

I voted....Conservative and No


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Dogmaphobe said:


> What I have found over the years is that the very least intelligent posters are incapable of understanding politics on any level more than as a team sport, and so project their simple-mindedness upon others by assuming they are just the same.


Indeed.  They are *voting* for a reason.

I'll tell you what, no Swamp Bills are getting passed currently .  Several days is no biggy to get such an important thing right, and expecting everyone to just fall in line does not fly anymore.

These 20 Reps are actually doing their job by representing their constituents and I am so pleased my Rep is part of the 20.

Letter from Bob Good on Tuesday which munkle posted follows.  It reads somewhat like the Declaration of Independence...

=============
Bob Good for Congress  ·
Today, I will be working with my Republican colleagues to elect the best conservative Speaker to lead our conference in doing the things voters across America elected us to do back on November 8. That will not be Rep. Kevin McCarthy (R-CA).

During my first race for Congress leading up to the 2020 election, I was urged by hundreds of voters in Virginia's 5th District to oppose Kevin McCarthy for Republican leader. However, after being elected, I was surprised to see the entire Republican Conference vote by acclamation to confirm McCarthy for leader.

During the 2020 new member orientation, my Republican freshmen class members and I were told by Minority Leader McCarthy that we use every procedural tool at our disposal to thwart the radical Democrat agenda. Sadly, that did not happen, as we got rolled by the majority and the American people suffered under the most extreme leftist policies ever enacted by the Democrat majority.

I continued to hear from hundreds of constituents over the past two years, urging me not to support McCarthy for Speaker if we took the majority. I responded in townhall events and media interviews that I would judge him by what he did during my first two years in Congress. I would assess his efforts to truly fight the Democrat agenda, his commitment to true conservative principles, and his willingness to change how Congress operates to empower regular members.

Unfortunately, Kevin McCarthy did nothing to earn my support these past two years as minority leader when he had the near-exclusive opportunity to audition for the Speaker position. He ignored our pleas to make a motion to "vacate the chair", when Nancy Pelosi was at her weakest moments with the Progressive Caucus and the "Squad" threatening her from her most extreme Left flank.

McCarthy did not effectively fight unconstitutional proxy voting, mask requirements, or metal detectors for members to pass thru when going to the House chamber to represent their constituents. He resisted our efforts to require recorded roll-call votes on hundreds of pieces of legislation spending billions of dollars when the Democrats attempted to pass them in an empty chamber by "unanimous consent" voice vote.

McCarthy fought our initial efforts to remove Liz Cheney from her leadership position after she voted to impeach President Trump and began to express public views that were out of step with Republican voters. He did not support removing her from leadership until she later publicly embarrassed him at a press conference.

McCarthy never marshaled Republican members to defeat bills passed by Democrats under "suspension of the rules", and instead helped provide the two-thirds majority needed to pass dozens of these bills "en bloc". He did not support our efforts to use our rare minority leverage to defeat so-called "must pass" National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) bills when Republican votes were needed to pass them. No matter how much they weakened our military with a dangerous woke focus on leftist priorities that diminished military readiness, he personally voted for them four times despite conservatives' pleas to defeat them.

McCarthy falsely promised that Republicans would not provide the votes to pass the $1.2 trillion phony infrastructure bill, and then did nothing to penalize the 13 Republicans who voted for it.
McCarthy's repeated mantra when conservatives urged him to fight the Democrat agenda was "we have a plan". But no plan materialized over the past two years.

McCarthy represents a Republican swamp system that supports and promotes moderates for leadership positions and prime committee assignments, and the exclusion of conservatives. He spent millions of dollars to defeat conservative candidates in the recent 2022 primary races, against the will of the Republican voters in those districts. This is money that should have been utilized to elect more Republicans in the general election.

The Speaker vote is about more than defeating Kevin McCarthy and electing a better leader today. This is about striking a blow against the uni-party swamp cartel, and a Republican system that is hostile to conservatives, resents its base voters, and resists empowering individual members in order to retain power in the hands of an elite few.

We must elect a Speaker who will utilize the power of the purse as leverage to restore fiscal sanity and defund the government tyranny we campaign against. We must elect a Speaker who will exercise effective oversight against the weaponization of the federal government against its citizens. We must elect a Speaker who will pursue a true conservative policy agenda.

We must change how Congress works by reforming our rules to only bring legislation to the Floor that is supported by a majority of the majority (Republicans), let members elect our committee chairmen, require legislation to go thru committees of jurisdiction, have single-issue legislation, permit members to make amendments on the Floor, provide a reasonable amount of time to review legislation before voting on it, require recorded votes, end the practice of earmarks that are utilized to buy votes, and restore accountability for the Speaker by reinstating the motion to vacate the chair.

Don't fall for the orchestrated disinformation campaign that falsely asserts that opposing McCarthy is somehow helping Democrats, or that he is the only person capable of leading our conference. Nothing helps the Democrats more than maintaining the status quo and electing a Speaker who will not stand up to their agenda. This is demonstrated by past history when McCarthy was majority leader in 2017 and 2018, and every major spending package he helped pass was done so with a majority of Democrat support, instead of Republicans.

It is clear that Kevin McCarthy cannot get the needed 218 votes to become Speaker. We can elect a strong leader who represents the conservative center of the Republican conference and the voters who elected us, and who can lead us in the fight to stop the Biden-Schumer agenda.

It is worth investing a few hours, a few days, or whatever it takes, to elect the right leader for our party and for the country.

We should not be in a hurry to make a bad decision.

We must not accept the false choice that it is either McCarthy or someone worse. We know what we will get with McCarthy, and that is more of the same that is failing the country.

All Republican members of Congress are hearing the same thing from their voters in their districts: "Don't vote for Kevin McCarthy for Speaker." For the good of the Republican Conference, for the good of the Congress, and for the good of the country, let's hope they will listen to them and vote for transformational change.

For God and Country,
Bob


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Contact your Rep here and let them know what you think (top right, enter your zipcode).  Now is the time, and if you took this poll like I did, you have time to right a quick note...






						Representatives | house.gov
					






					www.house.gov


----------



## Calypso Jones

Oh i would love to see the apoplexy following this!!!


----------



## Oddball

Richard-H said:


> If McCarthy had any balls -
> 
> 1. As a demonstration he would get about 7 of his supporters to vote 'present' on the next vote. Thereby lowering the total number of GOP votes to 215.
> 
> 2. He would make it clear to the MAGA holdouts that he would no longer honor any of the concessions that he previously that made to them.
> 
> 3. He would demand that on the next vote, each and everyone of them vote for him.
> 
> 4. If they did not vote for him, on the vote after that, he'd get about 30 of his supporters to vote 'present' on the next vote, resulting in Hakeem Jeffries winning the speakership.
> 
> 5. He would also make it clear that the MAGA holdouts would be held responsible for the GOP losing the speakership.
> 
> Of course, as we all know McCarthy has no balls, he's another spineless GOP weenie. Doing what I suggest about would take guts and it would show true leadership - somethings that we can be sure will never be found in the GOP.


They're not all "MAGA" holdouts, goofball....McCarthy blew off and/or lied to most of the people who are unwilling to vote for him under any circumstance.

He shit in his own mess kit and can suck on it.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Ironic how the left is all for protecting the MINORITY...minority trans, minority homosexuals, minority pedophiles, minority illegals...got to protect their rights and make sure they get a fair shake..........but not conservative minorities.  Not the group they claim is a minority and according to them is decreasing...christians...not the 20 minority conservatives in the house, not the alleged claimed minority of prolifers.


----------



## Missourian

10 minutes left.


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Oddball

Calypso Jones said:


>


The moral cowardice which infests the GOP laid bare.


----------



## Calypso Jones

LOLOL


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Oddball said:


> They're not all "MAGA" holdouts, goofball....McCarthy blew off and/or lied to most of the people who are unwilling to vote for him under any circumstance.
> 
> He shit in his own mess kit and can suck on it.


Yeah, Trump endorsed McCarthy, so its erroneous to claim that the holdouts are some kind of Ultra-MAGA Qanon extremists who want to disrupt everything.

They are holdouts because they have integrity.  They are entitled to their opinions and to vote their will.

Fox News just had Gingrich on, and he was saying that these 10% need to fall in line because the other 90% think differently.  That's ridiculous!  If I was on a jury, I would not vote to convict an innocent man just because the other 11 stupid jurors thought otherwise.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Two Jokes:

1) McCarthy lost Alaska.  Freakin' Alaska!  That's like a liquor store owner in Vegas declaring bankruptcy.

2) BREAKING: Fox News is prepared to call Arizona for McCarthy.


----------



## Richard-H

Oddball said:


> They're not all "MAGA" holdouts, goofball....McCarthy blew off and/or lied to most of the people who are unwilling to vote for him under any circumstance.
> 
> He shit in his own mess kit and can suck on it.



He's a politician - he's supposed to blow people off and lie to them....

Either way if he had any balls, he'd do what I suggested.

But with the GOP, apparently only the nut cases have any balls!

He needs to lay down the law to these idiots...either they cut the crap and vote for him, or they get a Democrats for Speaker.

He'd be better off being the majority leader with a Democrat as speaker, then he would be speaker and have these MAGA nutcases dictate everything to him.


----------



## JWBooth

Round 12, not halfway done. CSpan says there will be a 13th round


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

JWBooth said:


> Round 12


Round 13.   

So far, six have flipped.  It's going to be close since there are many absentees today.  Fox News just reported at least one more flip is coming.


----------



## JWBooth

Chip Roy flipped


----------



## JWBooth

Spartz voted McCarthy


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

JWBooth said:


> Spartz voted McCarthy


----------



## Calypso Jones

McCarthy has neither earned nor deserves this speakership.


----------



## Indeependent

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Yeah, Trump endorsed McCarthy, so its erroneous to claim that the holdouts are some kind of Ultra-MAGA Qanon extremists who want to disrupt everything.
> 
> They are holdouts because they have integrity.  They are entitled to their opinions and to vote their will.
> 
> Fox News just had Gingrich on, and he was saying that these 10% need to fall in line because the other 90% think differently.  That's ridiculous!  If I was on a jury, I would not vote to convict an innocent man just because the other 11 stupid jurors thought otherwise.


Trump can control McCarthy.


----------



## Oddball

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Two Jokes:
> 
> 1) McCarthy lost Alaska.  Freakin' Alaska!  That's like a liquor store owner in Vegas declaring bankruptcy.


The three Micks threw Alaska away on purpose.


----------



## Clipper

Calypso Jones said:


> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had DINNER WITH SCHWAB and spoke at WEF with McConnell's wife.  They don't even attennpt to hide their murderous globalist attitudes now.
> 
> the guy is no republican and he's definitely no conservative in spite of his lying mouth.


Would you have preferred that horse's ass Gym Jordan as speaker? Just wondering.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Oddball

strollingbones said:


>


----------



## skews13

Missourian said:


> I thought about using Democrat/Progressive...but the text was already to long.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Kevin McCarthy finally FLIPS rebels in twelfth ballot defeat
					

McCarthy lost a twelfth ballot for speaker on Friday but managed to pick up at least ten of the 21 who had previously objected to his bid for Speaker.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Comment:
If he is successful, he will have learned a valuable lesson, and I will look back fondly on this demonstration of Representative Democracy in our Republic.


----------



## conserveguy877

The main thing I like is any of the 20 Republicans who stood up against the establishment, can reject anything the demos try to push through.


----------



## YoursTruly

Found it.


----------



## YoursTruly

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Comment:
> If he is successful, he will have learned a valuable lesson, and I will look back fondly on this demonstration of Representative Democracy in our Republic.



IMO, if he's successful, he's going to be one vindictive SOB for 2 years.


----------



## pknopp

YoursTruly said:


> IMO, if he's successful, he's going to be one vindictive SOB for 2 years.



 Not if as said, one person can demand a recount for speaker.


----------



## JWBooth

In the fifteenth round, by a decision, McCarthy takes the gavel. We now return to business as usual


----------



## j-mac

YoursTruly said:


> IMO, if he's successful, he's going to be one vindictive SOB for 2 years.


As long as it's directed in the right direction....


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> Not if as said, one person can demand a recount for speaker.


Not to worry, holding govt accountable should be what everyone wants...


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Not to worry, holding govt accountable should be what everyone wants...



What? I'm good with it.


----------



## Flash

*Gaetz / Boebert for 2024!



*


----------



## j-mac

Flash said:


> *Gaetz / Boebert for 2024!
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO!


----------



## Flash

j-mac said:


> NO!




YES!


----------



## Oddball

JWBooth said:


> In the fifteenth round, by a decision, McCarthy takes the gavel. We now return to business as usual


I hear Massie is in charge of Church Commission 2.0, and can go wherever the evidence leads.

But without an AG to do his job, it's more likely to end up Benghazi 2.0.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> I hear Massie is in charge of Church Commission 2.0, and can go wherever the evidence leads.
> 
> But without an AG to do his job, it's more likely to end up Benghazi 2.0.



 Why couldn't the AG under Trump have addressed that?

 I'll answer my own question..........because these investigations are nothing more than Dog and Pony shows that never actually do anything.


----------



## j-mac

Flash said:


> YES!


Sorry Flash....You and I agree on a great number of things in here, however, I can not go with, and would not vote of Gaetz/Bobert in any circumstance....


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> Why couldn't the AG under Trump have addressed that?
> 
> I'll answer my own question..........because these investigations are nothing more than Dog and Pony shows that never actually do anything.


Funny you don't say that about the endless 'Get Trump' exercises....hmmmm


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> Why couldn't the AG under Trump have addressed that?
> 
> I'll answer my own question..........because these investigations are nothing more than Dog and Pony shows that never actually do anything.


Because his AGs were hand picked to be blockers for the spooks.

Both Sessions and Barr were completely worthless.....More representatives of the pure shit advice on appointments that he fell for, that he was getting from all quarters.


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Funny you don't say that about the endless 'Get Trump' exercises....hmmmm



 Go back and read my replies concerning that............then get ideas of your own in your head.






						Who is watching the January 6th hearings?
					

Intmidation was only part of it. There was a choreographed plan with lots of steps taken by lots of different groups. Of course, you don't care to find out about all that. All those complex facts would just confuse you. Best for you to just stick with the trump response. "nuh  uhh"  If nothing...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> Because his AGs were hand picked to be blockers for the spooks.
> 
> Both Sessions and Barr were completely worthless.....More representatives of the pure shit advice on appointments that he fell for, that he was getting from all quarters.



 Trump only hires the best. He said so himself.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> Trump only hires the best. He said so himself.


Doesn't regurgitating that nonsense like a trained parrot ever get old?

It was obvious to a child of 5 that his  entire  administration was filled with prop players and monkey wrenchers, up to and including his worthless son-in-law, from the jump....But apparently not to him.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> Doesn't regurgitating that nonsense like a trained parrot ever get old?


 
 Nope. 




Oddball said:


> It was obvious toa child of 5 that his  entire  administration was filled with prop players and monkey wrenchers, up to and including his worthless son-in-law, from the jump....But apparently not to him.



 Yeah, he isn't so perceptive. He believes his nonsense.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> Go back and read my replies concerning that............then get ideas of your own in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is watching the January 6th hearings?
> 
> 
> Intmidation was only part of it. There was a choreographed plan with lots of steps taken by lots of different groups. Of course, you don't care to find out about all that. All those complex facts would just confuse you. Best for you to just stick with the trump response. "nuh  uhh"  If nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Ok, that's one thread, with one reply with you echoing your view here, so I'll take you at your word...

Fair enough?


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Ok, that's one thread, with one reply with you echoing your view here, so I'll take you at your word...
> 
> Fair enough?



 There are others. I only needed to provide one. I can't understand why people are so afraid of principled views.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> Nope.


So you actually enjoy being a fucking bore....Gotcha.


pknopp said:


> Yeah, he isn't so perceptive. He believes his nonsense.


Seemed obvious to me early on that a lot of the shit advice was coming from both Pence and Kushner.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> So you actually enjoy being a fucking bore....Gotcha.



 They were Trump's words, not mine.




Oddball said:


> Seemed obvious to me early on that a lot of the shit advice was coming from Pence.



 Trump picked him and he only picks the best.

 Just to rub it further in, everyone, and it was everyone, told Trump to not pick Bolton. What did Trump do? Pick Bolton, no one is going to tell him what to do.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> They were Trump's words, not mine.


And the reference is more tiresome than the little quip about making Mexico pay for the wall....Just fucking boring.


pknopp said:


> Trump picked him and he only picks the best.
> 
> Just to rub it further in, everyone, and it was everyone, told Trump to not pick Bolton. What did Trump do? Pick Bolton, no one is going to tell him what to do.


DGAF...Shit appointments were a prominent feature of his regime....Again, boring.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> There are others. I only needed to provide one. I can't understand why people are so afraid of principled views.


Who says I'm "afraid" of your views? I don't know you, and have nothing to fear of you....


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Who says I'm "afraid" of your views? I don't know you, and have nothing to fear of you....



 But yet you reply as if you know my views.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> There are others. I only needed to provide one. I can't understand why people are so afraid of principled views.


As a self-proclaimed "moderate/independent" it comes with the territory that your "principles" are completely situational.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> As a self-proclaimed "moderate/independent" it comes with the territory that your "principles" are completely situational.



 There we go again. It really bugs you don't it that some don't parrot the political parties talking points?


----------



## Flash

j-mac said:


> Sorry Flash....You and I agree on a great number of things in here, however, I can not go with, and would not vote of Gaetz/Bobert in any circumstance....


I understand but it is fun to speculate, isn't it?  The Moon Bats would blow their minds.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> But yet you reply as if you know my views.


pknopp, you have some 53,000 postings in here....Are you saying that I have no idea of your views?


----------



## j-mac

Flash said:


> I understand but it is fun to speculate, isn't it?  The Moon Bats would blow their minds.


lol...Yeah, it's fun to speculate, but to the dishonest crowd in here they take you as literal....


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> pknopp, you have some 53,000 postings in here....Are you saying that I have no idea of your views?



 It would seem that way. I have asked people to defend their positions on my positions I do not know how many times and with every instance, I get no reply or like you, you realize you were wrong.

 It's a trained response instilled by the two parties. If you support this, then you must support that. If you don't support this, you don't support that.

 Break away.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> It would seem that way. I have asked people to defend their positions on my positions I do not know how many times and with every instance, I get no reply or like you, you realize you were wrong.
> 
> It's a trained response instilled by the two parties. If you support this, then you must support that. If you don't support this, you don't support that.
> 
> Break away.


Look, I am a Constitutional Conservative....Now, do we have that in the Republican party? no, I don't think we do...I would love to see the return to conventional moral values, a balanced budget, smaller government, lower taxes, etc....I will never break away from that...


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Look, I am a Constitutional Conservative....Now, do we have that in the Republican party? no, I don't think we do...I would love to see the return to conventional moral values, a balanced budget, smaller government, lower taxes, etc....I will never break away from that...



 I have consistently stated I want a balanced budget. Moral values are highly subjective. That said, I am pro-life and have noted that forever. We can't lower taxes and address a $31 trillion debt.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> I have consistently stated I want a balanced budget. Moral values are highly subjective. That said, I am pro-life and have noted that forever. *We can't lower taxes and address a $31 trillion debt.*


Sure we can, cut spending.


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Sure we can, cut spending.



 We spent it, we need to pay for it.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> We spent it, we need to pay for it.


I agree, but we need to cut spending, and balance the budget...Not continually raise taxes.


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> I agree, but we need to cut spending, and balance the budget...Not continually raise taxes.



 I'm OK with cutting spending and balancing the budget but I'm not OK with letting those who got us into this, not paying for it.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> I'm OK with cutting spending and balancing the budget but I'm not OK with letting those who got us into this, not paying for it.


Such as who?


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Such as who?



 All of us.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> All of us.


Are we not paying now? How much more can I afford?


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Are we not paying now? How much more can I afford?



 No, we aren't. $31 trillion in debt.


----------



## YoursTruly

pknopp said:


> Not if as said, one person can demand a recount for speaker.



Someone on McCarthy's side makes a motion to "suspend the rules." <<<You know, the rules that McCarthy just agreed to. The votes are cast and the rules are suspended. Then someone makes a motion for McCarthy to "vacate the chair."  That goes up for a vote. And the McCarthy supporters vote it down. 
So McCarthy stays in the chair and the rules are suspended. 

Nothing changes. This is why a few voted present or for someone else on the last vote, because they know how the game is played and how unTrustworthy McCarthy is. 

All his promises are like Trump's and Bidens. They were just fish food.


----------



## pknopp

YoursTruly said:


> Someone on McCarthy's side makes a motion to "suspend the rules." <<<You know, the rules that McCarthy just agreed to. The votes are cast and the rules are suspended. Then someone makes a motion for McCarthy to "vacate the chair."  That goes up for a vote. And the McCarthy supporters vote it down.
> So McCarthy stays in the chair and the rules are suspended.
> 
> Nothing changes. This is why a few voted present or for someone else on the last vote, because they know how the game is played and how unTrustworthy McCarthy is.
> 
> All his promises are like Trump's and Bidens. They were just fish food.



 We will see. I bet he doesn't last a full year.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> No, we aren't. $31 trillion in debt.


Maybe you're not paying, I am paying more than enough of the share...


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> Maybe you're not paying, I am paying more than enough of the share...



 Pay up.


----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> Pay up.


How much of my income would you like?


----------



## pknopp

j-mac said:


> How much of my income would you like?



 Enough to pay off the debt.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

j-mac said:


> Look, I am a Constitutional Conservative....Now, do we have that in the Republican party? no, I don't think we do...I would love to see the return to conventional moral values, a balanced budget, smaller government, lower taxes, etc....I will never break away from that...


I have all of this with Bob Good.  Got Youngkin too.  Can find it in Florida too, so I hear.

May it spread everywhere.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## j-mac

pknopp said:


> Enough to pay off the debt.


You think I have $31 trillion? Boy are you out to lunch.


----------

